# Anyone else feeling this way yet?



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I feel like the walls are closing in on me.... Every time I walk, I feel like I'm running into something.... things need to go!!!!

So today, I'll be tearing this place apart....


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I understand the feeling but I've not had the energy to tackle the sorting out. DH in particular reacts badly to having too much stuff and clutter (of course he IS the packrat ). 

My plan is to tackle one room at a time so I don't feel overwhelmed.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Lately, all I can think about is how crowded I feel. Took care of all the Christmas stuff but still feel closed in. One room at a time, preferably when DH is not around.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Dec 22, 2008)

Probably because we can't get outside due to the cold.
In the summer The messy crowded house doesn't bother me as much because I'm out in the great outdoors soaking in the sunshine.


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm preparing for a February garage sale. We're both packrats and our house is looking kinda cluttered.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

My house is DONE.... :hobbyhors.... I am so excited.... I told DH that I am sleeping in the kitchen tonight.... ....

The only room I didn't touch today was the office.... that's only b/c I deap cleaned it last week... So just a quick vacuum & file a few things tomorrow.... 

:rock:


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Yes..we were around here. I have been working the past few days organizing cabinets, getting rid of things that just HAVE to be kept...but end up being pure trash...ugggghhhhh....But, things are looking quite nice around here now. Congrats on getting it all finished!


----------



## mtfarmchick (Feb 18, 2003)

I finished my youngest daughter's room yesterday except for her bedding. Today was the middle child's room and the room that is SUPPOSED to be the rec room because that's where the pool table is. You would never know that was in there because it has been being used for folding laundry on. I'm not quiet done but should be able to I will use my days off to move all of my MIL's ceremic molds to an empty grain bin. That will free up 1/4 of my laudry room. Then I can have a real storage area. It is such a wonderful feeling to be getting this done. Although my husband came home tonight and from the way the kitchen looks probably thought I didn't do anything.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

cow whisperer ~ I can SO relate! I have been battling the clutter seriously for MONTHS now. And now that we have started some remodeling projects, it has gotten worse. And since DH is NOT the best at staying with something, it has been a long drawn out process. But I keep telling myself there IS a light at the end of this tunnel, and we WILL be more organized when this is over. The remodeling projects are the kind that manage to affect EVERY room in the house, closets included, so no room has been left untouched. Except the bathroom, which is pretty much sparkling clean, as it is the only room I can do top to bottom at the moment. 

The best I can do for now is declutter around the clutter! LOL! No way could I accomplish what you did in the short time that you did it! I now have serious cleaning/decluttering envy. :bow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Put your house up for sale. 

We did that and then our realtor told u that the more we can clear out the better. We now have THREE storage units that are packed with stuff we had laying around here. What's sad is that we're paying to store the stuff. Then we're going to pay to move the stuff. Then we're going to pay to have a garbage truck come by and take 80% of the stuff away. Living without stuff on the walls, extra furniture and stuff has made us realize that it's nice to walk down a hallway and not trip over toys. It's nice to be able to totally clean the house in an hour or so. And our house feels so much bigger, too!


So ask yourself when you're decluttering if you'd pay to store this item. If yes, then keep it. If NO then toss it. You ARE paying to store this stuff. It's called a mortgage.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

lickcreek said:


> The best I can do for now is declutter around the clutter! LOL! No way could I accomplish what you did in the short time that you did it! I now have serious cleaning/decluttering envy. :bow:



Well see, I kinda "cheated".... 3 months ago we moved.... so that helped me out.... and our new house is about 1/2 as small as the farm house.... and.... DH and I are the only 2 that live here....


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Tonya said:


> So ask yourself when you're decluttering if you'd pay to store this item. If yes, then keep it. If NO then toss it. You ARE paying to store this stuff. It's called a mortgage.


That's a great way to look at it! Yowch, you stepped all over my toes with that one. Thanks, I needed it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Tonya said:


> So ask yourself when you're decluttering if you'd pay to store this item. If yes, then keep it. If NO then toss it. You ARE paying to store this stuff. It's called a mortgage.


Well said! I've cleared out a lot of junk (and I do mean JUNK) that way. Unfortunately, I have much more to go.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I let my clutter get way out of hand these last yrs. and now I am going crazy, trying to find a way to throw, give, donate or sell this stuff. It's already 'spilling' over into the garage and out into the yard.. DH has moved somethings to a pile under a tarp...:Bawling: He is such a packrat and I haven't been feeling well so things have really gone haywire!!! QB


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

I have felt the same way. I have been packing up stuff and giving it away, donating, throwing stuff in trash and some kept. Than a a couple or so months later I went thru it all again. got rid of more stuff.  waited a couple more months and looked and found more to get rid of. Makes me feel soooo good to get rid of all that stuff. I have a small storage unit of my own. I went thru that and got rid of a lot more.  When I get like this I may throw out the kitchen sink and scrape the closets clean if I am not careful. (*_*) . I want to do some pre-spring cleaning soon.


----------

